# Man, it's slow in here



## MisterShipwreck (Aug 4, 2011)

Where are all the Rogue owners hiding?

My 2nd car is a 2003 Toyota Matrix. And, the Matrix Owners forum is always pretty busy. Wish there was more traffic here


----------

